

OpenHack India 2010, Bangalore [July 24,45 2010] - SingAlong
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2010/06/open_hack_india2010.html

======
SingAlong
direct link to registration: <http://openhackindia.eventbrite.com/>

